# CIOCC Mockba Campy



## Texas Coates (Apr 4, 2015)

New to the site.
Not for sure what all I have here. 
I have been carrying this bike with me for the last 20+ years.
One move to the next.
Would like some help in pricing if available.
Worth more as is or parted out etc?
Thanks in advance for the help.
Top tube has a dent/scrape (see pictures)
Dan


----------



## mongeese (Apr 4, 2015)

Wrong area for advice. At least the wrong forum. Needs price and details in this section. Rules are readily available to read. Campy Super Record on an Italian road bike is what you have if you didn't know. Frame size matters to collectors and parts are needed for other bikes that someone tries to complete.


----------



## morton (Apr 5, 2015)

*Answers to your questions*



Texas Coates said:


> New to the site.
> Not for sure what all I have here.
> I have been carrying this bike with me for the last 20+ years.
> One move to the next.
> ...




1. The bike is a piece of junk!  Send it postpaid to me and I will take if off your hands!
2. Best source I've found for vintage road bikes of this type is bikeforums.net   They have a sub forum especially oriented to give info on values of classic and vintage bikes.
3. Don't part it out or do anything with it until you know more.  I'm no expert but Italian bikes command a premium and yours looks to be in very nice condition. You could have a real winner here.   I couldn't see the damage to the top tube.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2015)

I see a sticker on the chain stay: you could call the shop that sold it, many keep records of serial #'s. They could probably tell you what year the bike is and what it sold for new. 
There's a sticker on the top tube close to the headset: might be the model, you can google that.
www.bikeforums.net is a good place for info on bikes like this.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great bike Dan, where are you in Texas?  
don't understand the editorial, and the part-out suggestion was creepy
here are sold ebay listings on Ciocc
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Cycling-/7294/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=ciocc&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=7294&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D1&_salic=1&_sop=10&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1


----------



## Texas Coates (Apr 5, 2015)

More pictures.
Thanks
Dan
http://s172.photobucket.com/user/docoates/library/


----------



## Texas Coates (Apr 5, 2015)

Granbury


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 5, 2015)

that's a long way from here.  Thinking about riding the Camino in Palestine this fall.  One of my friends is a co-sponsor.  
http://www.camino205.com/
thanks again for the photos  

btw, Ciocc is not an acronym - it's a nickname, Cheech - kinda makes you wonder what the frame builder was smoking in the 70s


----------



## Texas Coates (Apr 5, 2015)

22.5 inches, 57cm frame size.


----------

